# Chastity belts - lock them or not ?



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Do you wish you could lock your spouse in a chastity belt? If they were used nowadays, would you do it? there would be no more suspicions of PAs, although it still could not prevent EAs.
What do you think of this obsolete habit?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

It would certainly be a powerful psychological reminder. It's a strong statement that says "I do not trust you again yet". I could see using one during reconciliation and only stopping it's use when you decide to formally acknowledge renewed trust.

But it wouldn't stop PA's. Do they make one for the mouth? lol.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

A chastity belt doesn't prevent an emotional affair. And it won't completely prevent a physical affair either. They still have use of their hands and mouth. 

Why would you want to be with someone you have to guard all the time? Either they're committed to you or they're not.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I didn't think they ever made them for men lol.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ah... put my husband in a chastidy belt. That might have prevented a lot of problems.

• Male chastity belts


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

From Wikipedia:
"On February 6, 2004, USA Today reported that at Athens airport in Greece, a woman's steel chastity belt had triggered a security alarm at the metal detector. The woman explained that her husband had forced her to wear the device to prevent an extramarital affair while she was on vacation in Greece. She was allowed to continue her flight to London on the pilot's authority. The incident was said to have happened just before Christmas in 2003.[10] The incident was also reported by Weekly World News."

They make for men too..lol: 
On September 19, 2012, China People's Daily reported that a man in his 50s, naked except for a homemade chastity belt, appeared with a pair of banners in Changchun World Sculpture Park in Jilin province in China, seeking a wife. He stated that he wore the chastity belt to symbolize fidelity to his future wife."

I think it could be a useful tool for BS in R. Yes it is a sign of distrust. And of "protection".
It doesn't prevent EAs,unfortunately, and mouth is stil free..but I would put my hubby in one if I could, if he was to go without me in a place full with beautiful women. I trust him, but...there is a quote in my native language that means : "The d!ck is illeterate".


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

Institute the Scarlet Letter?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

cavenger said:


> Institute the Scarlet Letter?


Not a bad idea. Thanks.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> But it wouldn't stop PA's. Do they make one for the mouth? lol.


The Hannibal Lecter mask would work for the face and maybe there could be boxing gloves for the hands.


----------



## WTHiswrong (Feb 18, 2013)

not sure if anyone has seen them, but they have what they call c**k cages. Pretty disturbing. saw one on an episode of Californication.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

A scarlet letter wouldn't be effective, imo. Just the opposite probably. It's like waving a red flag at a bull. And remember that Hester Prynne was a strong, beautiful babe that all the men were after.


----------



## cledus_snow (Feb 19, 2012)

> Institute the Scarlet Letter?


that's what *Cheaterville *is for.


----------

